# Nice controller feature to have



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I added a 0-60 MPH timer to my controller. 

The timer gets reset to zero at 0 RPM. 
The timer starts timing once the motor begins to turn.
Once I hit 6800 RPM, the timer value is held.
When the motor RPM is zero, the timer resets. 

I can look down at any time and see what my last 0-60 time was. It's all hands free, I never have to push any buttons!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's awesome!

I always thought it would be clever to log GPS info and Volts and Amps. With a little math you could spot if the power needs of the car increased, and flag things like dragging brakes.



etischer said:


> I added a 0-60 MPH timer to my controller.
> 
> The timer gets reset to zero at 0 RPM.
> The timer starts timing once the motor begins to turn.
> ...


----------

